

Show HN: Expedia for Business Money Transfers - dan_currency
http://www.currencytransfer.com

======
yc1010
How do you compare to Transerwise who my business uses for invoices in USD
paying here from EUR account? (unfortunately this supplier doesnt accept
bitcoin, otherwise there be no need even for transferwise)

~~~
dan_currency
Hey! We offer multi-supplier quotes, with average spreads on business money
transfers coming in a lot tighter than the 0.5% markup TW apply when booking
transfers. Zero transaction fees & the ability to book not just spot, but up
to 12 month forward contract.

Transferwise are doing amazing things at private client level, we position the
platform very much at small to medium sized businesses like yours.

Dan Abrahams.

------
lentil_soup
I would suggest a way of looking at the rates without having to sign-up first.
Also, why do you need so much information for creating an account?

EDIT: Oh, by the way, in the "No Honeymoon Rates" tab you say "It’s 2014, you
deserve ..." might want to update that :)

~~~
dan_currency
Hey - great feedback - thanks. We're working on product features which will
enable customers to get estimated exchange rates pre-onboarding & activation.
You're not the first to recommend so.

We try and be 100% transparant, and are the first venue to offer LIVE multi-
supplier pricing + instant booking ability. One form opens you an account with
up to 7 regulated currency companies. The problem: our rate contributors (FCA
regulated) need to onboard customers before quoting live rates. It's for
compliance (Know Your Customer) and anti-money laundering. We're actively
building solutions to give honest and transparant quotes pre onboarding.

Great feedback - thanks.

------
yay_cloud2
Clicking on the link provided in the email pre-populated the "email" section
on the sign-in page with my phone number. Clicking on the "email" section to
correct cleared all data in the "password" section.

~~~
stevanl
I'll look into this, thanks for the heads up!

------
edward
Can I use currencytransfer.com to convert GBP to USD and wire it to Bitstamp
or other Bitcoin exchanges?

------
berkay
started and abandoned. I'm not entering all that information before seeing
what the value is. All my corporate data should not be necessary to show some
quotes.

